# Martha Stewart Apprentice



## jenni belle (Mar 10, 2005)

Anybody watch this last night? I liked it, except for the fact that it is _exactly _ the same show as the Donald's! Any opinions?


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I have to be honest, I saw the first 5 minutes and turned it off. It looked so (and I hate to use this 60's euphimism, but it's the best word for it) "plastic"!

At least with Trump you got the feeling that a bunch of people were looking for an opportunity to work for a great company with a great opportunity led by a talented businessman.
Martha is a talented business woman, but the show gave the impression that they were vying for a job as an assistant. And the people that they picked just made me ill!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

It's Trumps show. He's the Exec. Pro.
"You don't fit in" What is that? Was she showing etiquette by the note in the end?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Sorry, was busy taping "Lost". Now there is a great show!!!


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

caught a few minutes. like watching paint dry. 
only 4 more hours til the new season of CSI!!!!!!!


----------



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

As a woman I couldn't help but to remark to my husband that her touchy feely way at the end.. with the whole..."Sorry you just don't fit in" and the comforting "nice" letter just was too soft for me.
I enjoy Trump's direct and firece way of stating "your fired" and you just knew he was heated when he simply told one former apprentice "oh just get out...go".
Martha, I have oodles of respect for, but the show just came across as a watered down version of the fire and passion we get with Trump.
I will give it another week, (this is my way) but I wanted and expected the same intensity but in a different form, not just a pastel, politically correct version of the show I already love.
Frizbee


----------

